# fluorescein dye & wood lamp



## shenning (Dec 31, 2007)

What is the CPT for a fluorescein dye & wood lamp used to evaluate the entire colon for vascular/ischemic necrosis? Would this be bundled into the major procedure (lapartomy & suture of sigmoid colon).
Thanks,
Stacy


----------

